# Brytni 3/2/04 - 5/28/16



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

CODOKAS DREAM CATCHER,RL1,RL1X,RL2,RL3,RLV,RLVX,(AOE RL2,RLV),
CGC,TDInc
March 2, 2004 - May 28,2016
Today our Brytni earned her wings.She went peaceably at home.

Brytni was just one of a litter of 2 day old pups that were taken to the humane
society.. The "So call Breeder" told them the dam had died and he couldn't take care of them"
Heartland GRR took the pups & with volunteers jumping in to help take them home to feed & love them.

Doug & I adopted Brytni (@ 8 weeks old) and her two siblings Nikki & Baylee and along with Deb Lebby were flown into Conn. She still see her "Sisters" you just have to say that word and Brytni's eyes light up and her ears go up in happiness. All three act the same & love to play with each other
Even before her trip to the bridge she perked her ears up when I told her she would see Sister Nikki there.

Brytni had a rough life health wise.. at 6 months old she started to go blind along with going into a fear stage.She was diagnosed with Juvenile Cataracts & Blood bubble behind her eyes..

On her 5th Birthday we were told the worst news .. Brytni has Osteosarcoma in her front leg.. Our hearts broke that day.We rushed her to Oradell Animal Hospital to see one of the top Oncologist and were told she had 3 to 6 months (TOPS)to live.They couldn't amputate her front leg because of her hip displacement.Between Doug & I we read all we could about Osteosarcoma.. Doug found a article on Immune Booster supplements for canines (a weaned down supplement that was given to people with cancer ). We spoke to the Oncologist who heard of this and told us to try it..When our Megan had lymphoma we took her to Oradell & the Doctor was afraid to ask about Brytni.He was shocked she was still happy & with us

This didn't stop Brytni from earning her CGC & become a Therapy Dog .. She also competed in APDT Rally Obedience earning Level 1, 2, 3, Veteran & Veteran Championship and Award of Excellent ( first three qualifying scores of 190 or higher) in both Level 2 & Veteran’s,plus earned a Level 1 Championship Title doing all this with limited sight
She earned her Veteran’s Championship in 2014 with WCR Rally ( use to be APDT)

She loved to go out to the garden and look at the peas or to just to go out to
Stop, Drop & Roll...... 
Today please hug & kiss your furbabies in honor of Brytni ...
WE LOVE YOU ANGEL EYES. GO LOOK FOR THE PEAS


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brytni*



4rdogs said:


> CODOKAS DREAM CATCHER,RL1,RL1X,RL2,RL3,RLV,RLVX,(AOE RL2,RLV),
> CGC,TDInc
> March 2, 2004 - May 28,2016
> Today our Brytni earned her wings.She went peaceably at home.
> ...


Your Brytni was a very SPECIAL dog and I am so glad you saved her. I am sure she saved you, too!

I added her to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Brytni sounds like an amazing girl. You obviously have some very special memories to treasure. Hope they help you through the difficult days ahead.
Take care .


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a great life she had in spite of so many setbacks. Fly free darling.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brynti was very special. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

4rdogs said:


> CODOKAS DREAM CATCHER,RL1,RL1X,RL2,RL3,RLV,RLVX,(AOE RL2,RLV),
> CGC,TDInc
> March 2, 2004 - May 28,2016
> Today our Brytni earned her wings.She went peaceably at home.
> ...


What a nice tribute to your girl Brytni. She lived a very full life with you, your family, and her sisters. I'm sorry for your loss and understand that this is such a difficult day. 

I honor your Brytni tonight with a hug and kiss for Glimmer. 
Hugs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Brytni, what a very special girl she was. 
I can tell how much she was loved. 

Run free sweetheart


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Britni. She had more than her share of medical challenges and was lucky you and Doug stood by her giving her every opportunity to overcome her obstacles and live a full life. "Never Give Up" - Britni surely didn't!
I am familiar with the wonderful vets at Oradell. When a kitten we adopted back in the '80s had a tumor inside her ear, we were referred to Oradell by our vet for the surgery. The surgeon did and amazing job even though her prognosis was guarded. But the surgery was a success because she lived another 16 years. So many times they defy the odds. A lesson I have learned again and again.
Again, my deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank You everyone for your kind words
We saw her STAR last night .. here is what my husband Doug wrote on FB last night

Brytni's STAR...
Tonight I sat on the porch,it's overcast like crazy.All at once I looked up into the black sky and out popped the brightest STAR.
It was blinking so fast and bright.I called Karen out to see it and she cried.She has made a successful trip and sent a powerful message to us tonight.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brytni*



4rdogs said:


> Thank You everyone for your kind words
> We saw her STAR last night .. here is what my husband Doug wrote on FB last night
> 
> Brytni's STAR...
> ...


I, like you, believe that Brytni was telling you she'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and my dogs will keep her company!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a very special girl, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Brytni.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Everytime I read a tribute it brings me to tears. Yours is no different. 

She sounds like an absolute amazing girl with an amazing zest for life. How lucky that you got to share your life with her?

Sending love & prayers.


----------

